# Bret's Primped Chucks Horizontal Single



## bretk (Jul 10, 2008)

Well here she is in all her "makeup"  Ready for her builders photos just like the locomotive companies did before they delivered a new engine ! I Debated utting fins on the cylinder, but think that will wait for the vertical version I am planning with a cast iron cylinder (thanks Gail :) The green stripe in the inset on the crank is in honor of her Chuck's (John Deere) Heritage 

-Bret


----------



## Twinsquirrel (Jul 10, 2008)

Now THAT is nice, super work Bret


----------



## GailInNM (Jul 10, 2008)

Now you done it Bret. No more videos because it's too pretty to run and get grease encrusted finger prints all over it. 
Seriously, that's very nice. I never get mine finished up anywhere near like that. Mine look like they were made last century and never cleaned since. 
Gail in NM,USA


----------



## malcolmt (Jul 10, 2008)

That is a magnificent piece of work. well done.

Malcolm


----------



## CrewCab (Jul 10, 2008)

Pimped with "style" Bret .............. nice one ............ Ralph, watch out fo yer' title mate ........you have competition 

Very nicely turned out SIR :bow: 

CC


----------



## ksouers (Jul 10, 2008)

Bret,
Very nice set of clothes for the "old girl" 
Simply gorgeous!


----------



## Divided He ad (Jul 10, 2008)

Mmmmmm.... Shiny 8) ;D 8) 

I do like the look of this 'tricked out' version of the beastie (hark at me down with the pimping massive! :big: )

Is it to be shelved or run for a few months first? ;D 

Good look to the flywheels, quite different  

I think you got yourself a real proper show piece there Bret.... perfect partner for your beam engine  




Ralph.


CC,  I have no title... It it a figment of your imagination. I have no title... It it a figment of your imagination. I have no title... It it a figment of your imagination. I have no title... It it a figment of your imagination. I have no title... It it a figment of your imagination. you are becoming sleepy.... I have no title... It it a figment of your imagination. I have no title... It it a figment of your imagination. ................................ 




 :big:


----------



## bretk (Jul 10, 2008)

Ralph,

She has been running for the last 2 hours now, RPM's down to under 250, I like the sound of it running in the background, but the wife won't let me run it all night : :big: :

-Bret


----------



## Powder keg (Jul 10, 2008)

That is a very nice looking engine!!! Did I miss the video? 

Way to go!!!


----------



## cfellows (Jul 11, 2008)

Great piece of work, Bret. Love that green! How did you get the flywheel spokes to look so nice?

Chuck


----------



## Divided He ad (Jul 11, 2008)

I would have thought that the rhythmical tones of your engine could help you at night..... Sleep that is ;D 

Good to know it is a full member of the household, do you run your beamengine next to it? 

Have you tried to run them at different feeds and get them chuffing away in harmony? ;D 



Good to know your enjoying your work, keep it up, now the question Everyone is asked immediately after finishing any project.... 'what's next?' :big:




Ralph.


----------



## kvom (Jul 11, 2008)

Looks like the early contender for engine of the month :bow:


----------



## chiliviking (Jul 11, 2008)

Beautiful!!! Well executed and something to be very proud to display. Now I have to ask....whats next?


----------



## cfellows (Jul 11, 2008)

bretk  said:
			
		

> I Debated utting fins on the cylinder, but think that will wait for the vertical version I am planning with a cast iron cylinder (thanks Gail :)
> 
> -Bret



Bret,

Talk to me about the vertical version you're planning? Are very far along in the design? Same bore and stroke? 

Chuck


----------



## Metal Mickey (Jul 11, 2008)

Very impressive finish! You mention a video?


----------



## bretk (Jul 11, 2008)

Chuck,

 Flywheel spokes were the result of 48 hours in the vibratory polisher ;D As for the vertical version, just in the planning stages, I would like to do a rocker arm version like your recent ones, if I could get a rough sketch from someone :  : 

Wes and Mickey,

Vid is here: http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=2389.0

As for the next project, I am going to change my mini mill over from MT-3 to R-8 and add the lift kit too. Then I have a new 4 jaw chuck to make a backplate for. then there is my team build 2 parts, and my team build 3 parts....


----------

